# Boys' photoshoot!! **pic heavy**



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some new pics of some of my boys!

Piglet (sorry, not sure why the pic is sideways):



Wally - it is soo hard to get a good pic of him because of his color (or lack thereof)!



Bumble-



Dane- (is he a butterfly?)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty!! I love the first two!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in LOVE with piglet...  He's like a reverse cambodian!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I'm in LOVE with piglet...  He's like a reverse cambodian!!



Haha... me too  He has an awesome personality too... LOVES people and never flares... I have yet to see another guy who looks similar to him!

My new guy, an actual cambodian (that i posted pics of last week) jumped his divider the other day (to the empty side, thank God). he wanted to be on that side, apparentely, because he has since made several bubble nests behind the filter (since Mom has ruined them when she does water changes!). I've had him for less than a week and he is already settled in.

my guys have great personalities! they are so entertaining!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg I love Wally!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow you have some amazing fish!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

the pure white one is my fav


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG! they are beautiful! I am in love with Wally!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice pictures! I love the white one as well.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Bumble's my favourite, but they're all great!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread is over a year and a half old, these fish might not even be alive anymore, and the owner doesn't visit bettafish anymore as far as I know! Please leave dead threads dead!


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------

